

A Mac OS X Style Desktop Interface For Ubuntu, Debain and Linux Mint - linux_fun
http://mylinuxbook.com/cairo-dock-desktop-interface-for-linux/

======
malandrew
Why use the dock at all?

Just use the equivalent to Alfred on Linux and you never need the dock ever
again. I wish I could disable it entirely on OS X.

